# Call of duty does anyone have Xbox ?



## Hank602 (May 5, 2020)

Does anyone wanna play Xbox ??? Put your gamer tag in the comment or message me!


----------



## Coywolf (May 5, 2020)

I really think this may be the wrong group to find online gamers in...considering it requires an Xbox, a TV, shore power, and fast internet....but hey, I could be wrong 🤷‍♂️

@Matt Derrick might be a good person to respond to this one.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (May 5, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> I really think this may be the wrong group to find online gamers in...considering it requires an Xbox, a TV, shore power, and fast internet....but hey, I could be wrong 🤷‍♂️
> 
> @Matt Derrick might be a good person to respond to this one.


Man.. you just never know. I'm (embarrassed af to admit but whatever) all geeked the fuck out on World of Warcraft Classic right now... True story. 

If I gotta be all quarantined in a box I need an escape. The game might seem cheesy as fuck but honestly I've made really really good friends all over the world playing that shit.

If I'm ever in Malaysia, I have a real cool retribution paladin homie to visit. If I wind up in Melbourne Australia I know a rad discipline priest chick that wants to hang out. Japan, my homie Calum an alcoholic elementary school teacher by day, destruction warlock by night.. be real cool to meet that dude IRL. That's like 3 of about 4 dozen good friends I've made playing that stupid game. I'm also in Ronda Rousey's guild, she's a wow nerd too. I've been on some weird shit lately.


----------



## Coywolf (May 5, 2020)

So THATS where you been, eh Lupo? 🤣

Naw I feel you though. I had a long time Asheron's Call and Counter Strike 1.6 kick when those games first came out. I'm all about that LOZ: Breath of the Wild and Final Fantasy 7/9/10 right now. Games that dont require internet, and that I can run off of my Van's solar system.

WoW has always been an interest of mine. If I ever get reliable internet again, I might hit it up. Asheron's Call was like one of the original MMORPGs. Loved that game. Much like WoW.


----------



## Hank602 (May 5, 2020)

Honestly 


Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Man.. you just never know. I'm (embarrassed af to admit but whatever) all geeked the fuck out on World of Warcraft Classic right now... True story.
> 
> If I gotta be all quarantined in a box I need an escape. The game might seem cheesy as fuck but honestly I've made really really good friends all over the world playing that shit.
> 
> If I'm ever in Malaysia, I have a real cool retribution paladin homie to visit. If I wind up in Melbourne Australia I know a rad discipline priest chick that wants to hang out. Japan, my homie Calum an alcoholic elementary school teacher by day, destruction warlock by night.. be real cool to meet that dude IRL. That's like 3 of about 4 dozen good friends I've made playing that stupid game. I'm also in Ronda Rousey's guild, she's a wow nerd too. I've been on some weird shit lately.


I completely agree man, I’m almost going crazy!! I’ve lost my job due to the pandemic... so I’m just looking for anything to pass my time before I start a new job on Thursday. I completely agree with coywolf tho, if my friend I’m living with didn’t have a Xbox I’d be shit out of luck😂😂😂


----------



## Hank602 (May 5, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> I really think this may be the wrong group to find online gamers in...considering it requires an Xbox, a TV, shore power, and fast internet....but hey, I could be wrong 🤷‍♂️
> 
> @Matt Derrick might be a good person to respond to this one.


I completely agree brotha ! If I wasn’t living with a good friend that has a Xbox I’d be out of luck 😂😂😂


----------



## superphoenix (May 8, 2020)

Bought a used one knowing I'll be staying in and working very little during quarantine. Tag is BigFellaDan2606 if you can find me.


----------



## Johny (May 10, 2020)

I been playin call of duty modern warfare , modern warfare2 and black opps online when I'm off work lately , found a PlayStation and its something to do besides waiting to go back to work and watch anime with my girl ( I hate anime )


----------

